# Orchid Mantis Holding raptorial arm at odd angle



## mantisfu (Jul 31, 2007)

One of my female orchids just molted into an adult. She did not fall, but she is holding one of her raptorial arms at a wierd angle, and she seems to be babying a rear leg as if it is injured. Has anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 31, 2007)

I haven't seen this, but I think she may have molted wrong so she's stuck like that. I hope she'll be fine like that because she's not going to molt any more...


----------



## mantisfu (Jul 31, 2007)

I assumed it was from the molt, but she is moving it around fairly easily. The legg won't be an issue, I jus thope she can still catch prey.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 1, 2007)

It might be harder but she should be able to. If not you could help her out.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

My European had that before it turned into an adult. There was no problem.


----------

